# kde4 und /etc/env.d/44kdepaths-kde-svn

## rmalias@lycos.de

hallo

/etc/env.d/44kdepaths-kde-svn wird bei kde4 nicht installiert - es wird lediglich ein hinseis auf die readme gegeben... welche readme? weiß jemand, was da rein muss?

danke!

----------

## franzf

Gibt jetzt mittlerweile 3 Threads zu kde4 antesten :/

Zu deinem Problem:

Weiß zwar keiner welche README gemeint ist, hier gibts allerdings den Inhalt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4550381.html#4550381

----------

## Ampheus

Natürlich weiß man, welche README gemeint ist.

Es ist die aus dem Overlay. Ich habe sie in /usr/local/overlays/kde4/README weil ich kein layman nutze und meine overlays lieber manuell verwalte  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Natürlich weiß man, welche README gemeint ist.

 

Sry, das Letzte was ich aus dem großen kde4-antesten-Thread in Erinnerung hatte über jene ominöse README-Datei war dass keiner wusste wo zu suchen war. Wenn dem jetzt anders ist - perfekt  :Smile:  Dann entschuldige ich mich für die Fehlinformation.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## rmalias@lycos.de

danke, alles hat geklappt - ich habe da nur noch drei sachen offen:

1) Wo ist kate und wo ist JUK?

2) wie komme ich an diese ganzen plasma-dinger?

danke!

----------

## franzf

 *rmalias@lycos.de wrote:*   

> 1) Wo ist kate und wo ist JUK?

 

kate -> kdesdk

juk -> ich denke kdemultimedia

 *Quote:*   

> 2) wie komme ich an diese ganzen plasma-dinger?

 

Rechtsclick auf den Desktop -> add widget oder aber auf das Hover-Werkzeug-Dingens rechts oben im Eck -> add widget  :Smile: 

----------

## rmalias@lycos.de

hallo!

danke für die antwort...

kdesdk gibt es doch nicht als kdesdk-9999.4 ? 

für plasma meinte ich die dinge wie die slideshow und so. die sind bei mir nicht dabei

vg

r

----------

## franzf

 *rmalias@lycos.de wrote:*   

> kdesdk gibt es doch nicht als kdesdk-9999.4 ? 

 

```
ls /usr/local/portage/layman/kde/kde-base/kdesdk

ChangeLog  files  kdesdk-3.96.0.ebuild  kdesdk-9999.4.ebuild  Manifest  metadata.xml
```

Ich habs auch installiert, also weiß ich es sicher  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> für plasma meinte ich die dinge wie die slideshow und so. die sind bei mir nicht dabei

 

Die waren immer im Paket kde-base/plasma-extras, welches aber die Verwalter des gentoo-kde-overlays entfernt haben.

Hier ist es aber extra für dich  :Smile: 

kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

NEED_KDE="svn"

inherit kde4svn kde4-base

DESCRIPTION="Extra Plasma applets and engines."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kde.org/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma"

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE="opengl"

LICENSE="GPL-2 LGPL-2"

DEPEND="~kde-base/kdebase-${PV}"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

pkg_setup() {

        if use opengl && ! built_with_use ~kde-base/kdebase-${PV} opengl ; then

                eerror "You're trying to build ${PN} with the \"opengl\" use flag enabled,"

                eerror "but kde-base/kdebase-${PV} wasn't built with this use flag enabled."

                echo

                eerror "Compile kde-base/kdebase-${PV} and kde-base/kdelibs-${PV} with the  \"opengl\" use flag enabled."

                die "kde-base/kdebase-${PV} not built with \"opengl\" use flag."

        fi

        kde4-base_pkg_setup

}

src_unpack() {

        kde4svn_src_unpack

        # CMake always compiles opengl plasmoids if plasma/kdebase was compiled with USE="opengl"

        # We make it depend on USE="opengl" being selected for plasma-extras.

        if ! use opengl ; then

                einfo "Disabling building of opengl plasmoids"

                # Disable all opengl plasmoids

                for i in bluemarble samplegl samplegl2 ; do

                        sed  -i -e "s/add_subdirectory($i)/#add_subdirectory($i)/g" "${S}/applets/CMakeLists.txt"

                done

        fi

        # Temporarily disable non-compiling applet(s).

        for i in pager ; do

                sed  -i -e "s/add_subdirectory($i)/#add_subdirectory($i)/g" "${S}/applets/CMakeLists.txt"

        done

}
```

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

Da mag wohl was nicht...

```
[ 89%] Building CXX object runners/converter/CMakeFiles/krunner_converterrunner.dir/converterrunner.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4/work/plasma-extras-9999.4/runners/converter/converterrunner.cpp:20:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4/work/plasma-extras-9999.4/runners/converter/converterrunner.h:38: error: 'Plasma::SearchMatch' has not been declared

/usr/kde/svn/include/plasma/abstractrunner.h:110: warning: 'virtual void Plasma::AbstractRunner::exec(Plasma::SearchAction*)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4/work/plasma-extras-9999.4/runners/converter/converterrunner.h:38: warning:   by 'virtual void ConverterRunner::exec(int*)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4/work/plasma-extras-9999.4/runners/converter/converterrunner.cpp: In member function 'virtual void ConverterRunner::match(Plasma::SearchContext*)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4/work/plasma-extras-9999.4/runners/converter/converterrunner.cpp:186: error: 'SearchMatch' is not a member of 'Plasma'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4/work/plasma-extras-9999.4/runners/converter/converterrunner.cpp:186: error: 'action' was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4/work/plasma-extras-9999.4/runners/converter/converterrunner.cpp: At global scope:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4/work/plasma-extras-9999.4/runners/converter/converterrunner.cpp:192: error: variable or field 'exec' declared void

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4/work/plasma-extras-9999.4/runners/converter/converterrunner.cpp:192: error: 'SearchMatch' is not a member of 'Plasma'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4/work/plasma-extras-9999.4/runners/converter/converterrunner.cpp:192: error: 'action' was not declared in this scope

make[2]: *** [runners/converter/CMakeFiles/krunner_converterrunner.dir/converterrunner.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [runners/converter/CMakeFiles/krunner_converterrunner.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

```

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Da mag wohl was nicht...
> 
> ```
> [ 89%] Building CXX object runners/converter/CMakeFiles/krunner_converterrunner.dir/converterrunner.o
> 
> ...

 

Hat heute (mal wieder) blenden funktioniert. Hast du evtl. schon länger nicht mehr dein kdebase-svn emerged? Ich erinner mich daran, das vor ein paar Tagen in der Liste der aktualisierten Dateien (beim "svn up") gesehen zu haben...

Grüße

Franz

// edit:

Ja, genau  :Smile:  ist 6 Tage her...

Aus dem Log:

```
* SearchAction becomes SearchMatch; fall out of the refactoring
```

erklärt warum er SearchMatch net findet  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ok...

Dann will ich den ganzen Kram mal neu emergen.

Hast du evtl ein Skript, mit dem man das alles in der richtigen Reihenfolge machen lassen kann?

Ich benutze die 9999.4er Ebuilds.

(Die gibt es im Moment ja nur als Monolithic?)

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hast du evtl ein Skript, mit dem man das alles in der richtigen Reihenfolge machen lassen kann?

 

Ein Script nicht, ist ja nicht SO schlimm:

```
emerge -1 strigi soprano kdelibs kdepimlibs
```

das ist die Basis. Seit einiger Zeit (1-2Wochen) tut sich bei strigi nichts mehr, soprano nur minimal -> emerge --skipfirst

qimageblitz ist auch seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr geändert...

```
emerge kdebase
```

Das brauchen einige andere Programme und enthält den Desktop.

Beim Rest ist die Reihenfolge wurscht - das mach ich nach Lust und Laune mal neu.

Du kannst dir die zusätzlichen Pakete ausgeben lassen mit

```
eix --installed-from-overlay kde4-experimental -C kde-base 
```

.

Eigentlich ist das jetzt schon die halbe Miete zu nem Script  :Very Happy: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

http://rafb.net/p/BS5XkM83.html

Das erstellt eine Liste von allen SVN Ebuilds, die installiert sind, und deren Repo sich verändert hat.

http://rafb.net/p/zcgChm67.html

Dies erzeugt die richtige Emerge Reihenfolge:

strigi 

soprano 

kdelibs 

kdepimlibs

kdebase

$REST

Bei der Liste ist zu beachten, dass logischerweise nur die veränderten Pakete auftauchen.

Könnte also eventuell zu Problemen führen...

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Wow, danke, das geht ja fix bei dir  :Smile: 

Werd ich morgen gleich ausprobieren (heute hab ich das ganze Prozedere schon durch  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wow, danke, das geht ja fix bei dir 
> 
> Werd ich morgen gleich ausprobieren (heute hab ich das ganze Prozedere schon durch 

 

Die Hälfte hatte ich damals für Beryl schon geschrieben gehabt  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

